# My Suki....



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Suki will be 8 months in a couple days and growing so fast! She like a chubby little cherub doll who LOVES everything in life....love her to pieces!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a face!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful baby :wub: How much does she weigh now?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Joanne -- your Suki is so adorable! You can see her Zest for Life in the Twinkle of her pretty eyes! Hugs to your babies!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Beautiful baby :wub: How much does she weigh now?


She's getting big weighing in at 2.15 oz, lol! She came to me weighing 2 pounds exactly but LOVES her food so much she's packing it on...however she has a lot of muscle from walking everyday! Very strong fluff!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Joanne -- your Suki is so adorable! You can see her Zest for Life in the Twinkle of her pretty eyes! Hugs to your babies!


Thanks Hedy! I was thinking I would post this picture bcuz she looked so calm and at peace...not the crazy that she is, lol! Hugs to you too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so adorable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! She is way too cute!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She is chubby cute :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a little sweetheart.:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Such a cutie pie and didn't realize she was so small! Dainty.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:wub2:She is beautiful!! I am so happy that you are so happy- I know how patient you were!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Such a cutie pie and didn't realize she was so small! Dainty.


Yes Mag...she's very tiny. This picture makes her look really chubby and much bigger than she is. She is so solid and pushing the scale at this weight. I don't think she will get much bigger since she's really filled out in size since I've had her. The vet is amazed at how strong and healthy she is for her small size and quite the bully...so she thinks:thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> :wub2:She is beautiful!! I am so happy that you are so happy- I know how patient you were!!!


I'm so happy with her...I want another


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> I'm so happy with her...I want another


I know... :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> I know... :thumbsup:


Lol...I know you do~I will be driving you crazy until I get one. Let's hope it stops after this:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She's adorable. I can't imagine how tiny she is tho, she must be a little bundle of joy literally.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> She's adorable. I can't imagine how tiny she is tho, she must be a little bundle of joy literally.


Thanks...I love her dearly. Here's a picture with the two of them in my bike basket. Lacie weighing in at 7 1/2 pounds and Suki was 2 pounds in this picture.
I didn't realize how small she was until I saw this.
Suki is like the size of Lacies head, lol!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, she is adorable! I didn't realize she was that tiny! Isn't it funny to watch the smaller ones bully the bigger ones!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is adorable. I didn't realize she was a teeny either. Your size difference is similar to mine. Penny filled out a bit more after a year, she is now about 3.25 to 3.35, depending on how much of a piggy she has been. Lola is usually over 8lbs and would be a lot more if I let her LOL.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is just adorable and I love her name:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Joanne, she is adorable! I didn't realize she was that tiny! Isn't it funny to watch the smaller ones bully the bigger ones!


Sherry...she makes me laugh so much that I want to get another little stinker like her~thank God Lacie is patient!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> She is adorable. I didn't realize she was a teeny either. Your size difference is similar to mine. Penny filled out a bit more after a year, she is now about 3.25 to 3.35, depending on how much of a piggy she has been. Lola is usually over 8lbs and would be a lot more if I let her LOL.


Your two are similar in size...don't you love it? I was a little worried at the beginning but Suki holds her own~in fact she rules Lacie.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lynda said:


> She is just adorable and I love her name:wub:


Thank you Lynda! I'm happy I changed her name to Suki...it fits her perfectly!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

She's so cute!!! So tiny, like a little doll!!! xoxox...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Your two are similar in size...don't you love it? I was a little worried at the beginning but Suki holds her own~in fact she rules Lacie.


Yes, Penny is the instigator and ruler here. She stands on Lola's head to try and get her to play, and zooms around twisting and turning and nipping Lola's legs. Good luck Lola if you try to get her food... 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's soooooooooooo adorable. Love that face!!! And it's great to hear that she's so careful and happy. Gotta love the Maltese outlook on life.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Too cute! :wub:


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Shes a real beauty!!! 2 Pounds??? wow! That is teeny tiny! My boy is 4 pounds, and he was 2 pounds at 4 months when we brought him home. Yours is like, a real living little dolly!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a pretty little girl:wub: she's growing fast


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is just adorable!!


----------

